# Cycling tips for weight loss.



## durianrider (Mar 16, 2009)

People always ask me how I stay climber light all year long for the last decade and how I can eating so much food each day. Here is my tips so I don't have to keep typing it out. 

For me, Ive found my diet has been the biggest factor. Sure ECA stackers and other stimulants work short term and at a sacrifice of long term health (hence why so many top athletes eventually chub right out ) but what have you's found as a longterm, healthy, sane and smart choices to maintain trim and fit longterm?

Please share your experiences this is mine.

Im 35, 6ft and 65kg plus or minus 10% and been that weight range for the last decade. It just depends if Im doing more bike racing or kick boxing etc.

As a personal trainer with my main focus on weight loss for my clients, I can honestly say that dieting NEVER works longterm. Sure anyone can starve for a bit but it never works lonterm. Even anorexics that dont die, mostly blow out in the end.

So what works in this western world where 70% of us are overweight? Time and time again we have proven that calories are not calories. Its not as simple as energy in, energy out. If you eat 4000cals a day from fast food you aint gonna look, feel and perform as good if you ate 4000cals a day from a low fat, high carb plant strong wholefoods diet? Everyone knows that but everyone forgets that unfortunately.

My advice to you would be to eat as much of your fav wholefood carbs as you care for. Cut out the oil, animal products and greasy foods that just add 'weight' to the body.You wont find a sumo wrestler that is on a low fat, high carb vegan diet!! Maybe thats a youtube vid I can do sometime..me spreading my plant strong propoganda to some sumo wrestlers that are laughing me out of the training den..

*Eat over 10g of carbs per kg of bodyweight per day.*Keep your fat & protein intake under 10% of total calories.

*Count your calories SO you get enough and dont starve yourself all the way to KFC or the steak house. If you want to be fit and trim for the rest of your life then you need to exercise and last time I heard, exercise burns up a lot of glycogen! So carb up and count them calories just like you count the litres of petrol in your car so you can go the distance..

*Drink enough water each day so your urine is clear. If its yellow or straw, you need to drink more. Aim for at least 10times a day clear urination and a few times a night. Get a fruit juice bottle and wee into that. Thats what the 'pros' do.

*Eat a low sodium diet. Its ironic that the people that cramp the most are the ones that eat the most sodium in their diet...just get any average jim or jane out on a hot day and they are cramps on wheels wait'n to happen.

Now just watch the body blubber and salt retention just melt away from your high carb, low fat healthy diet that ramps up the metabolism and helps you stay motivated for exercise as your glycogen stores are stocked each day. Nothing kills motivation quicker than dehydration and glucose exhaustion..

Remember the more fat we have, the less hydrated we will be as fat requires way less water than muscle. So if we are over fat, we are dehydrated for sure. Be easy on yourself and have big health plant strong feasts each day. Hungry people are low standards people when it comes to what they will shove in their gob.

Sure everyone knows the person that 'eats whatever' but behind closed doors they are on the edge or breakdown sadly. Look at all the longterm health and fitness freaks out there..they are always healthy diet focused..

What we eat is what we are..eat the best to feel the best and eat more to live more.

Your a big guy and trying to eat weight watchers junk will not work. Big wholefood carbs feeds each meal of your fav choices.

Read books by Dr McDougall for great simple tasty recipie and the medical science behind it. Dr Esselstyn has a book called 'heart attack proof' and his son Rip Esselstyn (Engine 2) also worked with Lance to help get him back to health. The solution is simple, so simple that many are shocked at the answer.

The fat we eat is the fat we wear and the carbs we eat is the glycogen we get to stay fit with..just look at how fat and unfit our carb phobic society is...

I know hundreds of people personally that have tried to cut back on the carbs and just lost all motivation for a longterm fitness lifestyle and just blown out big time. I know guys with ripped abs turn into beer guts and the hottest fit chicks become fat and frumpy. Its sad to see. Carb phobia doesnt work longterm but high carb, low fat plant strong eating habits do..

I walk my talk, I stay trim and fit all year round with no stimulants, appetite suppresants, crash diets or other techniques that some of my industry peers unfortunately must do cos their dietary choices fail em.


----------



## Kimv (May 19, 2012)

65kg for 6ft? To me that's underweight.

Allthough I respect everyone's choice of lifestyle and eating habits, I don't have to agree with them. And I don't agree with vegans or vegetarians. I'm a strong believer in the fact that too much or not enough of anything is not good for you and that the key to a healthy lifestyle is diversity and moderation in your diet which includes meat, fish, vegetables, fat, etc... (even the occasional burger...) combined with regular exercise. No need for extremes...


----------



## joeinchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for taking time to distill your thoughts and sharing.

What worked for me? After 9 months, I just reached my own fitness goal: waist to hip ratio of 90%. I'm not a fan of using body weight as a definitive metric since it lacks specificity, i.e. you could reach your target weight by starving yourself or add pouds through weight training.

In my case, I wanted to lose belly fat while retaining muscle mass, so wrapping a tape measure around my gut and bum once a month was the only way to confirm progress. And to ensure I didn't lose muscle mass and consumed sufficient calories, I kept an eye on strength training benchmarks, i.e. maximum lift or reps with certain weights.

But I would definitely agree that exercise and counting those calories are essential components of an effective fat loss effort. I also steer clear of flour-based foods--pizza, pasta, bagels, cakes, cookies, etc--since they represent considerable calories with little nutrional value.

Good stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, if you want to use cycling, I strongly suggest riding a singlespeed, mostly for the intensity factor. You are more often out of your comfortable zone. You use your upper body alot more. You need less time to get in better shape. I'm a strong believer in training more intensely for less time. 

My opinion only.


----------



## hawkeye680 (May 20, 2010)

Also, what is the purpose of peeing in a bottle? I apologize if that is a stupid question.


----------



## RIDESLOW (Dec 21, 2007)

to "durianrider",i apollagize in advance,and i am grateful for you info and effort, but what exactly are the items your eating?
i read that before but it's always " eat natural food".
What are you folks buying ? lettuce?carrots?yams?beans?


----------



## Kimv (May 19, 2012)

hawkeye680 said:


> Also, what is the purpose of peeing in a bottle? I apologize if that is a stupid question.


To check if it's clear!


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

RIDESLOW said:


> to "durianrider",i apollagize in advance,and i am grateful for you info and effort, but what exactly are the items your eating?
> i read that before but it's always " eat natural food".
> What are you folks buying ? lettuce?carrots?yams?beans?


Want to know also...


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

Second the idea of dodging stuff with wheat flour, including all the whole grain stuff. Read 'Wheat Belly' and you'll see why. Weight left me immediately after cutting out bread, pasta etc., and energy went up to the point where I shake my head when I read about sport nutrition plans the prescribe carb loading from that stuff. Before doing anything drastic, I recommend to anyone that they try 10d w/o wheat and see how they feel.


----------



## durianrider (Mar 16, 2009)

# Peeing in a bottle saves getting up if you don't want too. Empty it in the garden to boost nitrogen content in the soil.

# Im a BIG fan of sweet fruits like ripe bananas, dates, mangoes etc. Steamed rice, corn, whole wheat past, quinoa, aramanth, millet etc are all great too. Eating low fat high carb allows for max blood flow. Look up the effects excess dietary fat has on oxygen transfer to the cells aka lipemia. Eat a fatty meal and notice how your legs feel heavier the next day. Do some experimentation. 



# The guy that wrote Wheat Belly is actually overweight himself lol! Im sure he is a nice guy but he has no idea about nutrition and weight loss if he is that round.

# To be a good cyclist you gotta have a low bmi. People drop big coin on bike parts but the best gains are had by eating healthy and training to a proper programme so you avoid burn out and can stay lean and fast for life relative to your own individual potentials. Here is a youtube video showing how light weight cyclists can get.


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

@durian Bjarne Riis is pretty slow these days, does that mean he can't coach the team ?


----------



## sumgai (Apr 3, 2009)

The human body needs animal protein. Regardless of your political or spiritual orientations, the fact is that your body is meant to consume meat. Vegans/vegetarians always look like 8 year old boys, all skinny and whatnot. Not healthy or attractive at all.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Carbs, protein and fat all play a vital role in nutrition. People should learn about each macronutrient before getting too worked up over nutritional ideologies.



durianrider said:


> *Keep your fat & protein intake under 10% of total calories.


Where and how did you come up with number? Considering it's less than what the CDC and FDA recommend you may have trouble convincing most on here. Each macronutrient plays a vital role -- if you eliminate or severely limit one, you're going to be malnourished.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

Drink when you're thirsty not to make your wee a certain colour.


----------



## sumgai (Apr 3, 2009)

R+P+K said:


> Drink when you're thirsty not to make your wee a certain colour.


Respectfully, this is quite possibly the worst advice I've seen on mtbr. Where did you get your information??

If you wait until you're thirsty before you drink water, you're already dehydrated to the point that will affect performance. You definitely want to keep your urine light yellow or clear.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey, I know Durian. I watched a bunch of your videos a few months ago. You should join the roadbikereview forum too. Interesting you have negative rep. I'll have to check out why.


----------



## Jaysop (Jul 4, 2012)

sumgai said:


> Respectfully, this is quite possibly the worst advice I've seen on mtbr. Where did you get your information??
> 
> If you wait until you're thirsty before you drink water, you're already dehydrated to the point that will affect performance. You definitely want to keep your urine light yellow or clear.


I have to agree, what you quoted it bad info.
As a infantryman in the Marine Corps I know first hand how serious hidration is to your overall health and performance.

A lot of overweight people would be shocked to notice a boost to fat loss by drinking a lot more water. It gives you energy, fills you up, and helps process the food your eating.

One problem is that when your body is used to getting a lot more water intake on a regular basis you tend to dehydrate faster because your body doesn't retain as much water regularly.

Also as for peeing in a bottle... I go in a white toilet, I can tell what color it is.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

sumgai said:


> Respectfully, this is quite possibly the worst advice I've seen on mtbr. Where did you get your information??
> 
> If you wait until you're thirsty before you drink water, you're already dehydrated to the point that will affect performance. You definitely want to keep your urine light yellow or clear.


http://www.snopes.com/medical/myths/8glasses.asp


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

R+P+K said:


> snopes.com: Eight Glasses of Water a Day


While that is an excellent resource it does not address waiting to hydrate until you feel thirsty. I agree with the others that if you wait that long you will be on your way to dehydration.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

sumgai said:


> The human body needs animal protein. Regardless of your political or spiritual orientations, the fact is that your body is meant to consume meat. Vegans/vegetarians always look like 8 year old boys, all skinny and whatnot. Not healthy or attractive at all.


I agree with you, but a little caution about the quantity of meat you eat, because it can dramatically increase the calories you have to burn off with workouts.
The reason vegie people are thinner is they have less to work off since they dont eat the meat.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

bank5 said:


> Carbs, protein and fat all play a vital role in nutrition. People should learn about each macronutrient before getting too worked up over nutritional ideologies.
> 
> Where and how did you come up with number? Considering it's less than what the CDC and FDA recommend you may have trouble convincing most on here. Each macronutrient plays a vital role -- if you eliminate or severely limit one, you're going to be malnourished.


Well the the OP probably believes the food pyramis is upside down, or something like that.
I tend to agree with the idea he has, but I think extremes should be avoided.
Less meat/fat and more vegatables and fruit.
I didn't say, no meat/fat though. lol


----------



## Stiffler3182 (Jul 22, 2012)

great info


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

This tread seems confused. Starts out as a Vegan spam type thread and then ? 
-Pee in a bottle?, no thanx, It's really not a problem to get up.
-Should be getting up 1-2x a night? No, you should be sleeping and if you're not drink less before bed.
-Have to be low bmi to be a good cyclist? No, some of the fastest, strongest riders i know are not. 
-If being Vegan is you're choice that's cool, there's many benefits, but eating some animal product has some too.
-Think hydration needs vary lots, some people drink little and are fine and it's what you get used to also. Not to say that people who are fine drinking a little wouldn't be better if they drank more. But it's pretty safe to say that everyone should start hydrating at least an hour before exercise, especially when it's hot, or by the time you're thirsty, you're already playing catch-up. 
-Drinking with meals doesn't help "process food", drink less with meals so enzymes and food don't get diluted, drink more in between meals.
-Mtbing is fun and that's why you should do it. Sure it's good for you, especially the less active, but if weight loss is your goal, it's much easier and faster to control your diet, than to burn the calories.


----------



## design-engine (Aug 12, 2012)

you got it backwards.... think this way instead 90% diet 10% exercise 

if you think you feel hungry. your probably thirsty and mis read your pangs.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> While that is an excellent resource it does not address waiting to hydrate until you feel thirsty. I agree with the others that if you wait that long you will be on your way to dehydration.


How bout a more in depth analysis by one of the more respected cycling performance gurus, Joe Friel:
Joe Friel's Blog: Hydration and Exercise, Part 1
Joe Friel's Blog: Hydration and Exercise, Part 2
Joe Friel's Blog: Hydration and Exercise, Part 3
Joe Friel's Blog: Hydration and Exercise, Part 4

Here is an even more scientific analysis in five parts, but part three really talks about drinking when thirsty:
The Science of Sport: Fluid intake, dehydration, and exercise: Part III

Part one addresses where all the misguided ideas about over-hydrating started with the "sports" drink industry spreading its propaganda to sell more drinks and it is clear from comments in this thread and others on MTBR and runnersworld that the general public completely believes gatorade/powerade/whoever instead of real scientific studies.
The Science of Sport: Part I: History of fluid intake and a conflict of interest


----------



## leesrt (Jul 16, 2012)

I think the best advice in this whole thread is to drink enough water to where your pee is nearly clear. It shouldn't't be water clear. 
Most of advice I've seen from reasonable nutritionist who weren't promoting a certain life style was to eat meats a few times a week. Lean steak, grilled chicken, fish are good choices. 
When I look in the mirror and open my mouth I see a good set of incisor teeth. They are there for a reason.

Also, the tip about cutting back wheat products is good.

Sent via mental telepathy.


----------



## Toxis (May 19, 2011)

leesrt said:


> When I look in the mirror and open my mouth I see a good set of incisor teeth. They are there for a reason.


To eat hard broccoli and the like, right?


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

140lbs and 6ft spells vegan


----------



## RobHarmer (Oct 21, 2012)

This will be my first post, so why not make it count?



sumgai said:


> The human body needs animal protein. Regardless of your political or spiritual orientations, the fact is that your body is meant to consume meat. Vegans/vegetarians always look like 8 year old boys, all skinny and whatnot. Not healthy or attractive at all.


This simply isn't true, There isn't any amino acid or nutrient we need that comes from animals that can't be found in the plant kingdom (besides B12, but animals don't make that either). Where do you think animals get the amino acids they provide? I have scoured every piece of literature I can find regarding animal foods and diet, hoping, to find solid evidence that as a vegan, I would be deficient in nutrient "X" or protein "X" so that I could justify eating a pizza or turkey sandwich. Everything I have found, and I mean everything, has lead back to the same conclusion, you can easily live a healthy, happy, nutrient dense and protein rich lifestyle on a strict vegan diet. I'm not saying its the ONLY way, but I am saying its easy to do. 
I'm a vegan, and I don't look like a skinny 8 year old boy. In fact there are plenty of vegan athletes who buck that stereotype. You have to remember that people choose veg lifestyles for different reasons, people who have chosen to live that way as a path to reduce their environmental impact or for animal welfare reasons may not be very concerned with diet in the first place and may eat some pretty poor veg*n foods, I know quite a few to be honest and if you're replacing chicken for Oreo cookies, you aren't doing yourself any favors but you also can't use them as a yardstick for proper nutrition. Since the day I went vegan I've had to listen to various people tell me about their cousins friends sister who was hospitalized for their vegan diet or heard how sick people get, but two things you never hear are, 1. What they were eating, what their diet consisted of and 2. What sickness they had. Both of those things are immensely important but always overlooked. 
I spent most of my life as an omnivore/weightlifter who thought he knew plenty about nutrition and I made my fair share of vegan/vegetarian jokes. I tried veganism for a month on a whim to try and cure my heartburn and a year and a half later I haven't looked back. I've maintained a healthy weight for someone who still lifts heavy weight and rides any kind of bicycle any time I get the chance. 
Listing results on a forum is never going to have the same impact as knowing first hand just how good it feels to have all these new found health benefits. Having tried a few different "diets" and having spent tons of money on whey/casein protein powders and having consumed various amounts of them in different phases, I can honestly say without a doubt the "no supplement, whole-food vegan" diet has been hands down, the most significant improvement in my performance both in endurance and strength training. I find my muscles don't burn on long rides or when climbing steep hills, my lungs tend to give out and I get winded long before my muscles slow me down. During heavy workout sessions, like bar squat, I can squat more weight AND more reps than I could ever do before I switched. No matter what creatine powder/pill, protein powder, BCAA supplement, multivitamin or pre-workout supplement i took, it couldn't even come close to the rate of recovery and sustained energy I get from my plant based diet. People close to me who know I'm not someone who is easily fooled into a gimmick can all attest to my strength, endurance and mood increase and are amazed how drastically it changed every aspect of my life so much that a few of them have followed in my footsteps and a few others are toying with the idea. I'm probably the last person you would expect to just wake up and decide to go vegan.

When I first went vegan I was very concerned about my protein intake and any nutrient deficiencies that might develop. I meticulously measured my portions and calories and documented my servings and gathered all the data into a spreadsheet that covered a ton of different nutrients and specific amino acids, even documenting things I knew nothing about. I compared my daily numbers for a few days against a recommended daily intake for all the Important things with a huge emphasis on protein, I was an avid bodybuilder after all. After a few days I noticed a trend, on days I worked out harder or did more cardio, I consumed more calories, pretty obvious right? But as my caloric intake increased so did my protein levels, in fact I was consuming way more protein than I needed to (per the recommendation). So I decided to see where I was when I stopped adding in protein shakes (Vega sport and Sunwarrior warrior blend). To my surprise, I was STILL over the recommendation. So for 10 months now, I've been working out heavily with no protein powders or supplements and I'm getting stronger every week, my recoveries are insanely fast and most importantly I have more energy for riding. I no longer count calories, measure protein intakes or obsess over individual nutrients because as long as I maintain a normal caloric intake, and I don't starve myself I'm sure I'm getting what I need. If things change and my performance peaks, I'll reassess my situation and add or subtract things from my diet but until then, I'm happy. My diet is far from perfect, but being able to classify myself as a "whole food vegan" makes it easy for me stay in line and keep eating healthy foods while avoiding processed junk.

Obviously, I'm a user name without a face and a low post count but the story is true and the results are genuine.


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

RobHarmer said:


> ...... Where do you think animals get the amino acids they provide? ...........................................


That right there is enough to cast doubt on everything else you say.

Do you realize all animals are not the same? In fact there are some fairly extreme differences in the way certain mammals work internally in respect what we are talking about herein. For example, cats vs bovines. <---- Very big differences.

PS: I did read everything you posted and will say "Good for you!" Great to hear people that are successful in their diets. We all know far too many people have exactly the opposite problems.

PPS: For the life of me I can't get my Lab to eat carrots, broccoli or any other vegetables, I do often catch her eating fresh rabbit. Do you think she will be OK?


----------



## RobHarmer (Oct 21, 2012)

Animals and humans are able to synthesize some of the amino acids, and I totally agree that some create or don't create one or another. Not all animals are the same, agreed. That wasn't my point. My point is, ALL of the amino acids that are essential, that is to say we don't make them in our bodies are available in the form of plants. The amino acids that a cow can't create on its own are acquired through its diet, of plants. Humans do the same thing. Every essential and non essential, amino acid is available from plant based diet. That is my point. There is no requirement for "Animal" protein per say, just a requirement for the essential amino acids, all of which are abundantly available in plants.


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

RobHarmer said:


> Animals and humans are able to synthesize some of the amino acids, and I totally agree that some create or don't create one or another. Not all animals are the same, agreed. That wasn't my point. My point is, ALL of the amino acids that are essential, that is to say we don't make them in our bodies are available in the form of plants. The amino acids that a cow can't create on its own are acquired through its diet, of plants. Humans do the same thing. Every essential and non essential, amino acid is available from plant based diet. That is my point. There is no requirement for "Animal" protein per say, just a requirement for the essential amino acids, all of which are abundantly available in plants.


OK, for sake of arguments you are correct. What is wrong with eating meat? I'm not saying gorge on meat, I am asking what is wrong with eating meat? Are you saying that technically we are better off to eat NO meat, or is it just a preference for you?

I'm curious about your context, you did not supply that in your original post. I think you will find that most Omnivores get frustrated when "veggies" come down on us with their religious/political tirades.

For the record I don't eat as much meat as I used to and it is mostly related to shifting toward more vegetables, in years past those were lacking in my diet. I brought total caloric intake down, in other words. I also naturally abhor carbohydrates, I often think some people have a genetic predisposition toward consumption of carbohydrates.


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

RobHarmer said:


> Animals and humans are able to synthesize some of the amino acids, and I totally agree that some create or don't create one or another. Not all animals are the same, agreed. That wasn't my point. My point is, ALL of the amino acids that are essential, that is to say we don't make them in our bodies are available in the form of plants. The amino acids that a cow can't create on its own are acquired through its diet, of plants. Humans do the same thing. Every essential and non essential, amino acid is available from plant based diet. That is my point. There is no requirement for "Animal" protein per say, just a requirement for the essential amino acids, all of which are abundantly available in plants.


While I get the gist of what you are saying I believe cats require consumption of other animal flesh.


----------



## RobHarmer (Oct 21, 2012)

I wasn't arguing for the case of cats, I'm arguing for the case of humans and for the fact that most of the animals we tend eat are herbivores or light omnivores. 

There are plenty of reasons for not eating meat, but my biggest reason for switching was purely experimental. Generally the Best thing you get from meat is protein, and very high quality but it comes with drawbacks, cholesterol, saturated fat, high acidity (not alkaline) increased colon cancer risk in men and from what I've read and understand, it's a more inefficient delivery mechanism for protein. Im sure people could tell you thousands of environmental and ethical reasons for not consuming meat, but this is a nutrition forum and I'm probably not the best person to be giving ethics or environmental lectures, haha. 

I guess my point really is, When consuming plant foods you still get all the protein you need but you eliminate things like cholesterol and saturated fat and whatever hormones or toxins that animal was subjected too, and that includes and pesticides or contaminates in the animals food supply. Plants have little to no cholesterol or saturated fat and as far as toxins or pesticides to some degree that can't be controlled but it can be greatly reduced. 

Let me say this, I'm not as against meat as it may seem. While I (and most dietary associations) know there is no dietary requirement for meat, I do understand what a huge role it played in expansion and success of the human civilization. Without meat, we never would have made it through rough winters or famines, in fact it's probably a perfect food for those situations.


----------



## RobHarmer (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm also not holding anything against any meat eaters out there or pushing a hidden agenda of vegan polital and ethical world domination. I'm merely sticking up for the vegans and hopefully trying to shed a little light on some very common misconceptions. After all wasn't me who called meat eaters unhealthy 8 year old boys .


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

jmctav23 said:


> How bout a more in depth analysis by one of the more respected cycling performance gurus, Joe Friel:
> Joe Friel's Blog: Hydration and Exercise, Part 1
> Joe Friel's Blog: Hydration and Exercise, Part 2
> Joe Friel's Blog: Hydration and Exercise, Part 3
> ...


Super info...thanks for posting. My SO is a 10-year gym rat (and mountain biker for a couple years now). She consumes a lot of water every day and swears by the whole hydration thing. I am more of a slacker when it comes to the gym but ride a lot and reached a point where I drink when thirsty a couple of years ago when my fitness level improved substantially. She gives me grief all the time about not consuming enough water. Note: I've seen people get severely dehydrated- one of them never fully recovered and has to be very careful all of the time now. So I approached this cautiously and mention it for others to beware and learn what works over time- everyone is different.

At first, I consumed enough water to warrant carrying a Camelback for 20-40 mile rides. Over time the amount I require reduced to the point where I consume somewhere around 20oz of water over that distance. I carry a small extra bottle in case I need it but rarely do anymore unless the temperature is mid 80 degrees F or higher range or on fast paced rides.


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

@RobHarmer :thumbsup:

I get ya man. I think we are pretty much on the same page. I just like an occasional steak and often crave sushi.

PS: Just to throw something else out there:  I thought we no longer worry about cholesterol. I mean, it doesn't cause cardio problems right? 

PPS: Dinner tonight was a big heaping of several types of steamed veggies!


----------



## RobHarmer (Oct 21, 2012)

I haven't heard much info regarding cholesterol in that respect, I can't imagine cholesterol in your blood being helpful but I really can't pretend to know what I'm talking about in this area, haha. I think might look into it now though cause its piqued my intrest. 

Have a little extra for me, I slacked on my veggies today. :/


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

RobHarmer said:


> I haven't heard much info regarding cholesterol in that respect, I can't imagine cholesterol in your blood being helpful but I really can't pretend to know what I'm talking about in this area, haha. I think might look into it now though cause its piqued my intrest.


Latest word is that cholesterol plays very little part in arteriosclerosis, seem like
inflammation is the primary culprit.


----------



## RobHarmer (Oct 21, 2012)

After some pretty deep investigation due to some extra down-time, cough hurricane sandy, cough, I'm pretty skeptical of this hypothesis. It's hard to find much, if any solid evidence supporting it. I was wondering if you had some resources I could check out? Thanks in advance.


----------



## AhXiong (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. I doesn't really care much about exercising or diet until I had my gall bladder removed recently. Nowadays I'm more concern of what I eat, do more workout and change my lifestyle. That's why I took up cycling


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry, but no way in hell am I going to a vegan or even vegetarian diet. 
I like to wrap my meat in meat.

I have meet with every meal except my when eating supplements. 

I will also agree with the post that 6 ft and 65kg is under weight. 
I am 5'11 and no way on Gods Green earth would I want to be 145 lbs. 
I got down to 155lbs a few years ago looked sick. 
I now weigh 165-170 lbs depending on how much beer I drink. lol


----------



## RobHarmer (Oct 21, 2012)

I think everyone forgets that the guy is an extreme endurance athlete. I think the amount of miles he does every day plays a big part in his weight. I'm 5'9 and weigh 195 after almost a year and half being vegan I lost almost all my fat and gained muscle. Before I was vegan I weighed 218 and felt like complete garbage all the time. Plus he named the thread, 'cycling tips for weight loss' not, 'cycling tips for people who think being skinny isn't healthy'. Haha.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Vegan bodybuilder










I keed, I keed.

But seriously, I really hate how most vegans try and post their lifestyle as healthier. 
Humans are omnivorous which means we are designed and built to meats as well as produce.

That being said, yes most meats and foods have a lot of things in them that we are not designed to eat or process and meats can be a huge culprit in this with all the hormones and antibiotics that are pumped in them. Then on top of that, most people wont spend the money on the healthier leaner cuts of meat which is why the meats they eat make them feel slow and sluggish. On top of that, they choose poor balance and portion control.

Yes, choosing a 1 lb fatty steak to eat because it was on sale is going to make you feel slow and sluggish. But 1/4 lb up to 1/2 lb of lean meat (depending on cut and activity level) is not bad. I personally usually eat salmon (or other healthy fish), chicken, turkey, occasionally lean cuts of pork, and if I must have red meat I go for bison.

So if you want to go vegan, fine. 
It can be a healthy choice if you educate yourself on how to get complete protein aminos. 
However, having meat in your diet can also be just as healthy if you educate yourself on proper portion control and healthier choices in meat.


----------



## bedell99 (Jan 5, 2007)

You guys realize he would need to drop "another 5-7 lbs" to be an upper elite road cyclist who is placing in the top 20 in grand tours. I also think a 145 lbs 6 foot male is skinny but its not Tour de France skinny. If you want to be winning the Tour that is where you need to be. 

I loved a quote by Tyler Hamilton in the "The Secret Race" were he said he knew he was ready when it hurt to sit on his ass for any length of time because he had no fat left. He was 5'9" and his weight 134 lbs. Contador is 5'9" and also weight s a 136lbs. Chris Froome is freak but can climb like the wind. Wiggins is 6'3" and weighs 152lbs. Its all relative to what you want to accomplish.

When I hear weight, it depends how you look at it. If you want to progress as a cyclist the best thing you can do is lose weight. It is the single most important important thing to a novice or beginner cyclist.

Erik


----------



## RobHarmer (Oct 21, 2012)

You can't say, "humans are designed to eat meat" and then in the next sentence say "meat has things we aren't designed to eat". Lol. Thats called a contradiction. Some would argue that we're far more well equipped to eat fruits, vegetables and starches than meat and dairy. I won't get into a "humans are designed to eat xxxx" debate though because I don't think humans were designed and I think that people greatly benefitted from eating animals in history. 
Complete protein amino acid blah blah blah is a myth started by a vegan propagated by omnivores to scare people away from it. The person who started the myth retracted it from a later version of her book at went on to say how mis interpreted it was. It's a shame because we don't give our bodies enough credit for just how efficient they are. It's also a shame that people think vegans have to meticulously plan out their protein consumption. It's even a shame that people think ANYONE has to do that. It's such a waste of energy. 
Vegans talk about how healthy their diets are because, the ones I know, myself included are all significantly healthier than having tried healthy SAD diets. Portion control, calorie counting and carb watching are all completely unnecessary when following a plant based diet packed with variety. Having tried a few different things to maintain normal weight, this is the only thing that worked and it worked extremely well. 
Bedell99 hit the nail on the head, this isn't a thread for bodybuilding. It's a thread about weight loss and one persons tips to help people. Durian is an endurance rider, not a bodybuilder. Omnivore endurance riders have similar physiques, we don't compare them to Jay Cutler.


----------



## RobHarmer (Oct 21, 2012)

If we were talking about vegan bodybuilders, here's some better examples than the one you linked.






http://www.veganbodybuilding.com/?page=bio_avi

http://www.veganbodybuilding.com/?page=bio_tresize

http://www.veganbodybuilding.com/?page=bio_sitko

http://www.veganbodybuilding.com/?page=bio_danzig


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

RobHarmer said:


> RobHarmer said:
> 
> 
> > You can't say, "humans are designed to eat meat" and then in the next sentence say "meat has things we aren't designed to eat". Lol. Thats called a contradiction.
> ...


----------



## RobHarmer (Oct 21, 2012)

kjlued said:


> ?...designed and built to meats as well as produce.
> 
> That being said, yes most meats and foods have a lot of things in them that we are not designed to eat.


You confuse my half joke with an agenda. The quote above wasn't twisted either, just quoted.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

RobHarmer said:


> You confuse my half joke with an agenda. The quote above wasn't twisted either, just quoted.


You must have stopped reading there.

Now go back and read the whole post where I specified that hormones and antibiotics are pumped in some meat. Those are things in meat that I was referring to.


----------



## RobHarmer (Oct 21, 2012)

kjlued said:


> RobHarmer said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, because omnivores are constantly trying scare people away from veganism.
> ...


----------



## RobHarmer (Oct 21, 2012)

Either way, I was joking.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

RobHarmer said:


> Either way, I was joking.


Don't worry, I am laughing.


----------



## durianrider (Mar 16, 2009)

kjlued said:


> Sorry, but no way in hell am I going to a vegan or even vegetarian diet.
> I like to wrap my meat in meat.
> 
> I have meet with every meal except my when eating supplements.
> ...


My height and weight is what you need to be to be a decent cyclist. Even on hot sauce.

Ive got an elite runner friend that is one of the fastest 10 000m runners in oz and at peak speed he is 57kg. Same height as me.

Cycling is a sport where if a tyre is 20g lighter than last years model it warrants a new marketing campaign to release it.

You want to be as hydrated as possible, carbed up as possible, rested as possible and as light as possible so your watts per kg is reflective of your natural ability.


----------



## bedell99 (Jan 5, 2007)

durianrider said:


> My height and weight is what you need to be to be a decent cyclist. Even on hot sauce.
> 
> Ive got an elite runner friend that is one of the fastest 10 000m runners in oz and at peak speed he is 57kg. Same height as me.
> 
> ...


He is exactly right. I'm 154 and 5'11 and I'm considered to be big for a cyclist. I also live near Boulder and I know what skinny and strong is. In order to be elite level I would need to lose another 10 lbs. I got down to 152 last year but it is not easy. If you are serious about cycling losing weight, is the biggest thing to help you become better. You can do intervals and climb till you are blue in the face but if you weight 185 and are 5'10" most of the time you will get beat by a lighter person of the same ability. It is pure physics.

I was watching the Olympics this past summer and I noticed how skinny the endurance runners where. That is an entirely different level. I even find it crazy to be that light.

Erik


----------



## Canaboo (May 16, 2011)

People love to use themselves as representative of the whole species. Everyone is different. I actually happen to feel best when I have bacon for breakfast and exercise in a mildly dehydrated state.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

You'd probably feel awesome if you were high on morphine but I bet you couldn't ride worth a damn.


----------



## RobHarmer (Oct 21, 2012)

Its from all those performance enhancing nutrients contained in bacon. feeling awesome doesn't equal peak physical condition nor does it equal perfect health.


----------



## Canaboo (May 16, 2011)

It's organic bacon. Actual Wild Boar and I do exceptionally well in races. In fact by winning races filled with vegans and guys with clear pee I could present a convincing argument for McDonald's being where it's at for nutrition because I've won races based on a junk food diet.
I've also done terrible on great food and waterlogged with water.
Don't confuse good health and longevity with performance.


----------



## RobHarmer (Oct 21, 2012)

Organic, alkalizing boar free from cholesterol and saturated fat. I used to think I performed well as a meat eater too. Never would have imagined how much those foods impaired performance, more so my recovery though.


----------



## Canaboo (May 16, 2011)

Imagined is the key word.
All that really matters a performance if you think about it.


----------



## RobHarmer (Oct 21, 2012)

Haha. Yes, my performance, recovery and health gains are all imagined. I'll make a list quantifying them so I can see just how out of control my imagination is.


----------



## Canaboo (May 16, 2011)

You should already have that together if you're pushing the benefits on people. 
Just the performance matters though, if you're serious about cycling.


----------



## RobHarmer (Oct 21, 2012)

I was being sarcastic. I know what the benefits and improvements are, but since I'm not "pushing" anything it's not necessary.


----------



## Canaboo (May 16, 2011)

I really am interested in hearing about the miracles performed on vegetarian or raw diets.
The results often do seem to be of the vague and not really quantifiable type.
Durianrider lists a half marathon time that is nothing remarkable when you consider how he goes on about how light and energetic he is.


----------



## RobHarmer (Oct 21, 2012)

RobHarmer said:


> significant improvement in my performance both in endurance and strength training. I find my muscles don't burn on long rides or when climbing steep hills, my lungs tend to give out and I get winded long before my muscles slow me down. During heavy workout sessions, like bar squat, I can squat more weight AND more reps than I could ever do before I switched....it couldn't even come close to the rate of recovery and sustained energy i have....can all attest to my strength, endurance and mood increase......I'm getting stronger every week, my recoveries are insanely fast and most importantly I have more energy for riding.


This is far too vague for you I assume? You'd like me to dig through my workout logs and tell you what I was I pushing?

Ill expect you to do the same for your wild boar bacon and non-wild boar bacon days.

Realistically though, I could care less what you eat. I'm not "pushing" anyone to do or eat anything. I don't actually think durian is "pushing" anyone with this thread (maybe he is elsewhere) but here, the title of the thread pretty much sums up what he's trying to do. Even if he is, your performance on wild boar bacon is pretty unnecessary for the thread. It's about weight loss. If you want to start a vegan/omnivore war, start a new thread. Maybe there you could elaborate on the performance enhancing nutrients in wild boar bacon, and explain what parts of the human digestive system thrive on it.


----------



## Canaboo (May 16, 2011)

I would like to hear how you are doing relative to everyone else. 
People eating complete garbage often have high energy, fantastic recovery and outstanding performance.
BTW "could" care less means you care a bit. 
My contribution to this thread would therefore be that people eat less of whatever they choose to eat and exercise more.


----------



## RobHarmer (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't like using myself as a yardstick for other people because too many variables skew the results. I can only tell you how I feel from when I was a healthy eating omnivore to being a healthy eating vegan. My diet then and now would both be considered "healthy" it's just that the actual level of my health and the level of my fitness and recovery now are significantly greater than when I ate meat. I did try various diets and weight seemed to fluctuate pretty quickly and energy levels usually petered out. My performance was pretty stable no matter what i tried except for occasionally getting weaker and lethargic with some of the lo carb stuff I tried. I'm maintaing the weight I had with lo-carb except my weight doesn't fluctuate so rapidly plus I have sustained energy and I'm not constantly conscious of what I'm eating, in fact I probably eat 500-700 calories a day more than I did before, but I stopped counting calories and watching carbs a long time ago. I have one rule, if its vegan and I could grow it myself or prepare it in my kitchen, Ill eat it. I probably never would have known how bad I really felt if it wasn't for trying to cure really bad daily heartburn without medication. That's really what led me to try veganism. Sort of a last ditch effort, it's mostly the reason I tried any of the diets I was on. Sadly, I still have very bad heartburn but it's much less frequent, it's the only thing that I still haven't figured out how to get of. There are so many health reasons I stuck with it that the performance gains are just gravy. I can't find the most recent numbers but here's a nice comparison of when I first switched. 

March 2011 ("healthy" diet, calorie and portion control) 
Cholesterol 156/16 should be less than 200 and above 40
Hdl ratio 9.6 optimal less than 4
Glucose 91 s/b less than 100
Blood pressure 140/88 optimal is less than 120/80
Weight 218

August 2011 (vegan for roughly 3 months)
Cholesterol 144/22
Hdl ratio 6.5
Glucose 75
B/P 130/90
Weight 202

Nothing changed but diet, and it was pretty rough around the edges considering how little I knew at the time. I wasn't eating a "whole food" diet, it was a lot of meat and dairy substitutes (highly processed, high in oils..etc.) junk food and refined carbs. I didn't know what was "good" vegan food and wasn't. Id really like to find the paperwork from my last visit. 

When I was eating meat and dairy I'd eat a nice piece of dry organic boiled chicken cooked in oil-less $2000 cook world pans, and some steamed veggies or something and think, man I feel good but now, I just feel good all the time. I never get the food coma feeling after I eat and sometimes feel immediately re-energized after I eat. Any way I look at it, I feel better, perform better, look better and I spend way less money on food and less time counting calories. 
Going vegan fixed things I didn't really know were problems, without getting into too many details lets just say, ahem, bathroom duties. Thinking It was just the way my digestive system was, and having two doctors tell me nothing was wrong, I was pretty content with the idea that's how I'd live forever. But man, I have to say, it's such a relief being able to to stray from a toilet and not break out in cold sweats after a meal out with friends. I haven't even had a migraine since April or march of 2011, something I suffered from at least once a month since a concussion in 1995, doctors told me it was something I'd have to deal with. I've also had bad knee, toe and wrist joint pain from years of bmx and a kart racing accident as a kid(I presume). I took glucosamine and fish oil for ~5 years until one day I ran out and decided I wasn't going to buy a new one until I found a vegan version. Well, I forgot to look for a vegan one and went on with my life and halfway through winter I realized "my knees don't hurt" I kept doing what I do and it never came back, it was pretty painful every year prior and there were a few days where I would just have to skip work. When the seasons changed or it was about to rain or snow I would feel it in my joints. I could go with the little here and there things, but I'm tired of typing and I'm sure your tired of reading.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

You just got some rep Rob.


----------



## Canaboo (May 16, 2011)

I'm really more interested in time improvement over known courses or better race results.
Can't argue that how you feel with those problems isn't a bit more important to you though.
It just seems to me that someone who is energetic all the time and has amazing recovery seems pretty much destined for greatness. With the right workouts and recovery from them, improved performance seems pretty limitless.


----------



## RobHarmer (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't compete in cycling. Can't help you there. There are a few vegan athletes who say their vegan diets helped them achieve better results though. Carl Lewis claimed his vegan diet helped him have his best performance. 
Even if the only gain was improved recovery. I think that's significant enough from an athletic standpoint. 

I've worked out with the same guy for 11 years, we always had similar recovery times, the typical sort of sore the next day, really really sore the day after. I barley get sore the after, maybe a little bit but by dinner time, I'm fine. The next day is complete recovery. He's always lifted more than me to the tune of 25-30lbs on the big stuff. I'm now able to do just as much weight and a rep or two more. Closest I can come to competition.


----------



## RobHarmer (Oct 21, 2012)

limba said:


> You just got some rep Rob.


Haha. Thanks.


----------



## morkys (Jul 27, 2005)

*sugar is a fat storage tool*

I don't have time to read this whole thread, but if you want to lose weight, there are a few simple things you can do. The most important, for most people, is to drastically reduce or eliminate your sugar intake, particularly artificial processed sugar.

Diet and nutrition.

For burning fat, you want to almost eliminate sugar, especially artificial sugar. Eat more protein and very little sugar. Sugar should only come in small amounts and from natural sources. No sugar juice, no pop, no beer or alcohol. Eat only complex carbs. Barring any allergies, eat whole grains, fruits and veggies, beans, lentils, nuts and try and minimize your processed food. Drink plenty of water.

For fitness, try weight training and running, eliptical, swimming and of course, you're going to be mountian biking. If you want your mtb riding to help burn fat and build muscle, you need to do lot's of climbing. Running can help burn fat, but make sure to do interval training, short sprints followed by lower speeds, then repeat. If you simply run, cycle or swim at the same pace all the time, your body will not burn enough fat, it simply improves efficiency. You want that in the end, but for now to burn fat, you want to be in-efficient.

You do need to "diet" to lose the fat to being with, but your "diet" to lose fat should not be dramatically different from your normal diet. Your weight loss diet should simply be a slight tweak. You have to experiment. You will need lot's of protein to feed your muscles, but you'll also need your complex carbohydrates to feed your higher levels of physical excursion. You need to burn a bit more fat than normal in order to lose the fat. You need to eat more protein and less simple carbs. You need to adjust this once you get down to your target body fat level. I started down the no sugar trail and went from 16-18% body fat and got down to 6-8%. It was an incredible achievement, but, I looked sick. I am 5 foot 9/5" and I was almost 150 LBS and people thought I had cancer. I was too thin, and yet had more muscle than at any time in my life. I am way out of shape again, but this time, I plan to bottom out at no less than 10% body fat. I'll be happy with 11-12%.

Everyone is different, but for many people, sugar is a trigger. Eat simple sugar and your body releases insulin and stores fat. You don't eat sugar, and your body stores less fat, and instead, it burns it.

Check with your doctor about any changes you make, but I had great success with reducing and nearly eliminating sugar from my diet, eating less processed foods, and more whole grains like brown rice, quinoa, oats, etc, fruits and veggies, all the stuff I mentioned above. I ate meat at the time, lot's of turkey, chicken and fish, but this time around, I am looking to go vegetarian and vegan in my approach. Some fish, and lot's of vegan meals.

One thing I would like to find, is vegetarian and vegan recipes. If anybody has any for cycling and weight training, by all means, share.

Have fun and good luck.


----------



## MSLKauai (Dec 17, 2009)

Although there are some exceptions, obviously, I can honestly say that most of the guys I know that are chronically overweight and just can't seem to take the weight off around their gut, a big reason is BEER. I've kept myself in pretty good shape my whole life and have never been much of a drinker and every year I get older, it seems people my age drink more and more beer. There are guys I ride with that usually have 2-3 beers after they ride and that's before they get home. 

I'd be willing to bet that the single, number one cause of extra poundage is alcohol related. People that drink consistently also seem to be pretty lax in terms of the crap they eat and with each drink, the eating choices get more and more sketchy. Got nothing against drinking beer, just an observation as I've moved a lot in my life, ridden bikes and surfed with a lot of guys and I see the same thing over and over and over when it comes to beer drinking and extra gut weight.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

The first places you pack on the weight is the last place it comes off. It's not like doing sit ups will make you loose your gut or drinking beer will give you one. Although if you don't eat often enough you're more likely to burn muscle as energy, and store more as fat when you do eat/drink.
For most people, a sure way to get scrawny with a big gut is to starve yourself all day and binge at night. Which as a person who drinks who starts to gain weight might do


----------



## MSLKauai (Dec 17, 2009)

theMeat said:


> The first places you pack on the weight is the last place it comes off. It's not like doing sit ups will make you loose your gut or drinking beer will give you one. Although if you don't eat often enough you're more likely to burn muscle as energy, and store more as fat when you do eat/drink.
> For most people, a sure way to get scrawny with a big gut is to starve yourself all day and binge at night. Which as a person who drinks who starts to gain weight might do


This is certainly not a scientific study at all, but after having moved a lot and formed new friends in a lot of places, I can honestly say, right now, that every guy that I know that has been consistently overweight over the years, drinks quite a bit. Every one without exception. That doesn't mean this is the case with everyone, but with the 25 or so guys I've known over a decade that are always overweight, every one of them drinks a lot and usually drinks a lot of beer.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Yep, of coarse there are exceptions to the rule, and alcohol does make it harder for your body to burn anything else as energy. As well as to get the same buz from beer as compared to harder drink takes more calories but it's about calories, and timing of them that makes a person fat, scrawny or both at the same time.


----------



## MSLKauai (Dec 17, 2009)

theMeat said:


> Yep, of coarse there are exceptions to the rule but
> To get the same buz from beer as compared to harder drink takes more calories but it's about calories, and timing of them that makes a person fat, scrawny or both at the same time.


The simple truth is that guys that drink a lot almost always make bad food choices because that's what alcohol does to you. It also gets you off to a slower start in the morning and makes you more likely to blow off a ride or workout. Take a walk around a really cranking brew pub and take a look at the food that's being washed down with all that beer. Add to that the reality that alcohol and beer in particular has a very strong inflammatory effect on the entire body which makes joints hurt more, injuries more painful, lungs and heart less efficient and healing slower. In other words, drinking makes you hurt more which, once again, contributes to blowing off workouts and heading out for a few beers to deal with the aches and pains.

It's a spiral that's hard to get out of.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

No argument there


----------



## jrastories (Aug 2, 2008)

No mater what type of food choices you make you need consistency!! Yes you need to cut back on the amount of processed high sugar added foods, high omega 6 fat added foods. 

One thing that every nutrition expert or want to be expert knows for sure is that Protein, Fat, Carbohydrates are all MACRO nutrients, as in your body needs these things in LARGE amounts, so I don't understand cutting out one or the other. The other thing that is agreed on is there is a balance of energy intake and expenditure. These things are fact!!

Yes Beer and other high calorie drinks are to me one of the poorest choices out there, yet I still drink 1 or 2 beers a night and never feel bad about it. I am 5'11" usually range from 68kg to 71kg and sit right around 10 to 12% Body Fat. If you make good choices and are consistent with the rest of your diet you can definitely enjoy the things you like.

I am currently a personal trainer (about 4 months now) and have been helping clients loose weight and meet their goals, and am starting to be quite successful at it. I have never once told somebody to cut something out of their diet, only to control portion sizes or make slightly different choice of the foods they eat. 

Small steps one at a time, if you were to teach somebody how to ride a MTB would you get them to go down a super technical trail then at the end tell them every little detail about what they did wrong and expect them to remember every one and fix them all for the next run. I don't think so. you would let them know that they need to get their but off the seat, after they get that then you may get them to bend the elbows a little more. It's all about progression, as it is with any skill and yes living a healthy lifestyle is a skill.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Canaboo said:


> I really am interested in hearing about the miracles performed on vegetarian or raw diets.
> The results often do seem to be of the vague and not really quantifiable type.
> Durianrider lists a half marathon time that is nothing remarkable when you consider how he goes on about how light and energetic he is.


I don't know what a "good" time is but IMO, a sub 3 hour full marathon is pretty impressive (Durianrider). But that's coming from someone that runs a 10 minute mile.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I don't have any tips really. I just know what works for me. I started a Paleo-ish diet last January. By September last year I was down from 320 to 238. I'm hovering in the 250's now after letting my eating slip some plus I did CrossFit all winter and added some muscle mass. I'm trying to get things straightened back out again and shooting for 40-50 pounds weight loss this year. Hoping to end the year below 220. Anything less is just a bonus.


----------



## J-Bone (Aug 26, 2008)

Nubster said:


> I don't have any tips really. I just know what works for me. I started a Paleo-ish diet last January. By September last year I was down from 320 to 238. I'm hovering in the 250's now after letting my eating slip some plus I did CrossFit all winter and added some muscle mass. I'm trying to get things straightened back out again and shooting for 40-50 pounds weight loss this year. Hoping to end the year below 220. Anything less is just a bonus.


Go get it, man. Congrats on losing all of that weight. And good luck hitting your goal.

I was 250. Now 200. I just cut out sugar. Not crabs just sugar.
Except when I get ready for a ride I eat a luna bar and mix a bottle with 50/50 water and Gatorade for in/post ride. It's helped a lot.

I hope I never get sick of eating broccoli.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

J-Bone said:


> I hope I never get sick of eating broccoli.


Thanks and I'd be screwed if that ever happened to me...lol


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Good stuff JRA. Not only do small steps make things easier to keep permanent, as a lifestyle, but more effective for long term progress since your body adjusts and figures out more/better ways to store.
So many people dive in with the best intentions, and make so many improvements that it's too hard to stick with, and then when their progress slows, which it will, they have no where to turn to step it up a notch.
Ride each wave of progress, then step it up for the best long term gains.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

*Not all meat is bad.*

This is the type of meat you should eat... wild game..

photo from my latest arizona rabbit hunt..


----------



## aussiebullet (Nov 24, 2006)

Mmmm rabbit stew in the camp oven.
Nice bag of bunnies there.


----------



## RiceBrnr (Oct 13, 2014)

Get a heart rate monitor. Find your fat burning number. Hold it and ride a long time. Don't ride without putting something in your stomach or your body will think it's starving and hold on to fat.


----------

